# digitiser on teletext



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyone remember this?  Best computer "magazine" ever.  Phoning honey, fat sow, snakes, insincere dave.  Shame it died...


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 12, 2009)

This thread is awesome! Nice one Jon-of-Arc.

- Insincere Dave


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 12, 2009)

I fucking loved it. Read it for years and I wasn't even that into computer games. 

It felt like a secret only I knew about.

NOW STAY AWAY FROM MY BINS!!!


----------



## Jambooboo (Jun 12, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> I fucking loved it. Read it for years and I wasn't even that into computer games.
> 
> It felt like a secret only I knew about.
> 
> *NOW STAY AWAY FROM MY BINS!!!*



Was that 'Mr T' who said that?

Anyway yeah, I thought Digitiser was hellafunny.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2009)

I fucking loved it too, read it every day for the last five or so years of it's life. Mr Biffo used to write for Edge for a while too, damn shame it's gone...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 12, 2009)

I remember discovering teletext when I was like 6 years old and thinking it was really fun (pre internet days you see). You could tap in a random number and a page would appear! Magic.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 13, 2009)

Last eva digitiser...


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 13, 2009)

I got a letter printed once.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 13, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I got a letter printed once.



really?  what did you say?  what did they say back?  The letters page was hilarious - all those nintendo/sega fanboys writing in to slag each other off...


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 13, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> really?  what did you say?  what did they say back?  The letters page was hilarious - all those nintendo/sega fanboys writing in to slag each other off...



Oh no hang on! SOrry, I wrote into Mega-Zine, WLW towers

It was about Trisha and daddy long-legs.

My username was Ratchild.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 13, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh no hang on! SOrry, I wrote into Mega-Zine, WLW towers
> 
> It was about Trisha and daddy long-legs.
> 
> My username was Ratchild.



mega-zine?  Thats significantly less cool points.  Still a few, as I did used to flick through from time to time, but not as many as originally proffered.

Rat child?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 13, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> This thread is awesome! Nice one Jon-of-Arc.
> 
> - Insincere Dave



actually, looking back, that comment deserves a big


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 14, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> mega-zine?  Thats significantly less cool points.  Still a few, as I did used to flick through from time to time, but not as many as originally proffered.
> 
> Rat child?



wtf?! mega-zine was ace! i wrote a couple of letters that got printed actually, i wanted to be one of the regular characters.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 14, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> wtf?! mega-zine was ace! i wrote a couple of letters that got printed actually, i wanted to be one of the regular characters.



megazine was a'ight.  The only "regulars" I remember are Anastasia Black & Lucille Le Dark.  

But digitiser got an obituary from alex garland.  thats some serious praise to live up to.  It was genuinely one of the finest video games magazines ever, and also a work of easily matched comedy "genius".  I fully admit that "finest video games magazine" ever is damning it with very faint praise, but it stood out from the crowd in a way that MZ never could.  

I'm sorry, EG, but you're losing.  The only way to even up the odds is to post a pic of DD sucking his finger...


----------



## stupid kid (Jun 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I got a letter printed once.



Ditto, although about 3/4ths of mine got cut out. Probably because it was a classic fanboy rant.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 12, 2012)

bump, because a, digitiser was awesome & b, the video games forum is a lot busier these days...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 12, 2012)

Seconded!


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 13, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> bump, because a, digitiser was awesome & b, the video games forum is a lot busier these days...


 
Ooo weird, I was just talking to a mate about digi the other day.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 2, 2014)

Re-bump, coz Digi is back, but on the net!

http://www.digitiser2000.com/main-page/cards-on-the-tablecards-on-the-table

As well as being one of the funniest game mags ever, digi was in some ways a bit of a pioneer in terms of serious games journalism, being one of the first to highlight the corruption that was already routine in the 90s, had "proper" columnists, and wasn't afraid to mark a game how it saw it, regardless of hype/pr budgets (sonic 3 was awarded "only" 78%, causing a huge backlash from the Sega fanboys, back when there was such a thing as a Sega fanboy...).

Although it treated its subject seriously, it never took itself too seriously. The jokes were frequently silly, sometimes very funny and occasionally quite caustic.

Anyway, its worth a look around the new site; check the blog and the jokes, for a taste of what could be to come. In case you can't tell, I'm something of a fan, so want this new site/thing to work, hence this post. Now, go visit!

Also, Biffo is one that twitter, if anyone cares.

https://twitter.com/mrbiffo?s=09


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2014)

Yup! It was great! I was a daily reader from 95 to the end...sad it's gone although Mr Biffos column in Edge was nice I always thought it was a shame he never really made it to the big time with something YouTube...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 21, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup! It was great! I was a daily reader from 95 to the end...sad it's gone although Mr Biffos column in Edge was nice I always thought it was a shame he never really made it to the big time with something YouTube...



He's really quite active on his new blog, as linked to above. Only been going a couple of months, but plenty of good stuff already. Worth following on your social media platform of choice (search digiteser 2000 on Facebook...) to keep up to date with the latest postings. A mix of games stuff, and surrealist humour.


----------

